# Indoor tie-out?



## msshovel (Jul 28, 2012)

My 9 month old male needs to be constantly supervised inside while he is learning his house manners. I usually keep him on a leash, or off-leash if I can watch him 100%. But in instances like today where I need to do housework and tend to the children, I can't keep him on the leash because I need both hands. I don't want to make him stay in his crate all day while I'm home, and outside is out of the question because we have severe storms rolling through all day.

When he was younger (and smaller) I would tie his leash to the kitchen cabinet and he would chew on a pigs ear while I did whatever. I've also tethered him to his crate. But now he is too big and can drag the crate around and get into things he shouldn't. He's about 55 lbs.

Does anyone know of a good way to tether a GSD puppy while inside? A tie-out, or tie-in? I've looked everywhere and can't find a good solution.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Open a door, put the leash on the inside door knob and close the door. Have a bed and a good chewy there for him to lay on and be occupied. I'd bring him from room to room with you if you can.

Personally, I like to occasionally have my dogs crated when I am home and doing things.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate him. if his current crate is to small buy a
larger one. your pup doesn't have to be in it's
crate all day while your home. you can let him out
intermittently.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

If I'm walking around doing stuff I have tethered Zira to myself, who also needs contact supervision. If I'm doing dishes or cleaning a room I tether her to the doorknob, making sure she has a comfy place and something to do.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree to alternate crate time with tethering the leash to you time. Maybe moving the crate during the day to where you spend the most time - say in the kitchen would help. Also if your dog is well exercised prior to the indoor time that will help him to settle down in his crate with a chew toy or kong. If you do go with the tethering to a door knob, you may want to use his bed and work on the down/stay- also provide a toy, and be sure to keep him in sight - it doesn't take much time for a bored dog to do damage.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Since they usually follow us from room to room anyway could you just take a 6 or 8 foot lead and put it around your waist? Your hands would be free to do whatever you needed to do, yet he would still be in your reach if needed. Other than containing him in a safe room or a crate I have no other ideas.


----------

